
The Exceptional Beauty of Doom 3's source code (2013) - stuxnet79
https://kotaku.com/5975610/the-exceptional-beauty-of-doom-3s-source-code
======
ChoGGi
Maybe add a (2013)?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5059342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5059342)

~~~
floatingatoll
The moderators generally ask us to email this kind of request to
hn@ycombinator.com, I’ll do that now.

------
elguyosupremo
I've got to disagree with his point about brackets. Maybe it because I write
mainly python but following a while statement with some ifs delineated only by
whitespace is no problem at all and the brackets are just noisy and
unnecessary.

